# goodman heat pump problems



## Bamaman (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a goodman heat pump that is acting very strange. It has a new compressor yet the coil acts as if it is starving for refrigerant. I think it may the reversing valve not acting properly but not exactly sure just how to test it. Any help with this would be appreciated.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

What are your readings. Head and vapor line pressure, and line temps.
indoor and outdoor temps and humidity.
Indoor air flow in CFM, not it blows hard to your hand.


----------



## Bigpapa05 (Jul 10, 2010)

beenthere said:


> What are your readings. Head and vapor line pressure, and line temps.
> indoor and outdoor temps and humidity.
> Indoor air flow in CFM, not it blows hard to your hand.


 
Too Funny


----------



## Bamaman (Jul 18, 2010)

*goodman problems*

The unit has a new compressor. The low side reads 90 psi and the high reads 220psi. The ambient temp is 95 degrees. the supply is reading 67 to 71 from the indoor unit. The house feels cool although it will only pull down to about 75 degrees at night. I have a good charge on the unit and the orifices are clean at the coil and the condenser. Could it be the thermostat which is a white rodgers electronic?


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Is it an R22 unit, or an R410A unit.

If R22, the evap is flooded. Could the piston be in backwards. Could be that your having a problem with the reversing valve sticking.

If 410A, looks like it may be under charged.

Doubt its a problem with the thermostat.

What was wrong with the old compressor.


----------



## Bamaman (Jul 18, 2010)

*problems with goodman*

the old compressor was grounded. I replaced the compressor, pulled a vacuum, charged with R-22 and started it up. The temp went down to low 60s while charging then shot back up to high and low seventies and thats where it remains. checked pistons and they are in right position. I just think the reversing valve is sticking, not sure. I'm not to sure exactly how to test it without removing it from the unit. I am attempting to help my son since he has a new born in the home. Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Throw it in heat for a minute. And see what it does.
You can do a temp test across the RV.


----------

